# Structural - Sizing



## Blu1913 (Sep 26, 2006)

I'm wondering if i really need to go out and buy and ASD book? What are the chances we will have to size a beam in the morning session?

I would just hate to spend MORE money for reference material... :ZZZ:


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 26, 2006)

I wouldnt buy it, the diagrams (shear/moment) equivalent load, etc are nice to have, since not all of them are in the CERM. BUt there are a good deal of them in there to use(appendix)

If you can borrow one, or photocopy the charts that are not in the cerm, it might be helpful, but at this point I dont know if I would buy it, but I have only seen it once, I guess they could be pricks and ask a moment of Inertia from some odd beam thats not in the basic CERM, but hopefully they are not that bad (right Tim?)

Maybe someone else can chime in?


----------



## 3gorgesdam (Sep 26, 2006)

If you just need it for properties of different shapes, moment of inertia, section modulus, cross-section area, depth and width, etc. You can borrow any manual from anyone, it doesn't have to be ASD or the latest. You can even download properties of all shapes online. I have seen some of the document by individuals.

As far as the formulas for beam with different types of suppors, you can download those online too.

For structural people, we use it mainly in the afternoon module. Don't know if it helps. :girl:


----------

